# Weed & Feed....question



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Is it too early to put weed & feed on my lawn ?.....dang weeds are beginning to go crazy !


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I always put mine out mid February, before I do I lower my mower and scalp my yard, go over it several times to get the dead grass out of it. 


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you want warm sunny days for weed control and proper uptake

do them separately weed , then feed


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

As long as the weeds are actively growing it will be effective.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Feb 15th is my guideline for weeding and fertilizing. Plus I cut back roses and trim Crape Myrtles.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Anytime is too early to put that stuff out, IMO. To each there own...but you couldn't pay me to put that stuff out on anything I own. 

Not looking to offend anyone, but really that stuff is bad news. The early season weeds are easy to mow down and most won't stand up to our hot weather to come. 

I would much rather have weeds, than use that stuff...but then I have fish ponds, a well, garden, and lots of trees...all of which are affected by the herbicide in those products.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Did mine this weekend.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Look at the organic lawn schedele from Randy Lemmon on 740 Garden Line. I use corn gluten meal as a pre-emergent and have had excellent results.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Weed and feed will get you into lots of trouble if you use it under the drip line of trees .... if you use it this is the only time of the year to do it but read the directions.

If you want to keep weeds from coming up, try using a pre-emergent at the right times of the year.

The organic method is the way I go - and as Fangard said the corn meal gluten is the right stuff ...

*but a pre-emergent does nothing for weeds that are allready up*


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

One more thing. If you are not using granular, but liquid, make sure you add a surfactant to it. Even if it says there is a surfactant, add some palmolive, or a true surfactant. Quite often the stuff will run right off the plant since we tend to have hard water.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is a link to an old "Weed and Feed" thread. It has some good info and the usual not so good info. LOL . . .

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=264274


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> Weed and feed will get you into lots of trouble if you use it under the drip line of trees .... if you use it this is the only time of the year to do it but read the directions.
> 
> If you want to keep weeds from coming up, try using a pre-emergent at the right times of the year.
> 
> ...


 Your first line aint exactly true there skipper...most weed/feeds have trimec in them...trimec dosent hurt trees at all...bonus s has atrazine in it...and yes there have been cases were atrazine will kill a tree.


----------

